# S. Liebmann's Sons blobtop



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

Here is one i have to research. It is a S. Liebmann's Sons Brewing Co.  I have no idea where they were from but I have not looked it up 


yet.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 17, 2020)

Hey Robby I believe that S.Liebmann is a New York bottle, NYC or the vicinity. I dug some in Yonkers several years back.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Hey Robby I believe that S.Liebmann is a New York bottle, NYC or the vicinity. I dug some in Yonkers several years back.
> ~Fred


I would not be surprised at all. I am just across the river from yonkers.


----------



## Dewfus (May 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is one i have to research. It is a S. Liebmann's Sons Brewing Co.  I have no idea where they were from but I have not looked it up View attachment 207290yet.


Love the font


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Love the font


The capital L must be liebmann and the S's on either side must be his sons... Makes sense.


----------

